# Los Angeles Group????



## Debra M

In this big city called Los Angeles, I can't believe I am the only one who suffers from IBS. Are there anymore of you out there? We need to get together and start a group. I live north of Los Angeles, between Santa Clarita and Palmdale...anyone around my area want to start a get together?Debra


----------



## KrissyLow

Hi Debra - it's been a long time since I visited the site. Am back with same old problems. Wanted to let you know that I live in the San Fernando Valley and would love to get together to visit/discuss mutual problems. Let me hear from you!


----------



## fbrown627

We used to have meetings monthly in Santa Monica. Unfortunately, a couple of years ago, the interest waned and we lost our meeting place. I have since moved out of the L.A. area. Feel free to check out our website and start your own group. Perhaps put up a message on our board.IBS Support Group for Southern California http://home.switchboard.com/ibs


----------



## pkatiraei

Are there any people in the Southern California are that would be interested in restarting an IBS support group? I am an integrative physician specializing in IBS and would be deligthed to facilitate such a group. Pejman Katiraei


----------



## tugglericha

pkatiraei said:


> Are there any people in the Southern California are that would be interested in restarting an IBS support group? I am an integrative physician specializing in IBS and would be deligthed to facilitate such a group. Pejman Katiraei


----------



## tugglericha

Dr. Katiraei,How can I telephone you?tugglericha


----------



## debrak

I am interested in being part of an IBS group in so cal. I am near the LAX area.


----------



## PhyllieStrawberry

pkatiraei said:


> Are there any people in the Southern California are that would be interested in restarting an IBS support group? I am an integrative physician specializing in IBS and would be deligthed to facilitate such a group. Pejman Katiraei


Hello Pejman,I am interested in participating in a support group. I live in Palos Verdes area and am currently doing a great deal of suffering with my IBS! Would you like to talk? 3105442315. Phyllie


----------



## PhyllieStrawberry

debrak said:


> I am interested in being part of an IBS group in so cal. I am near the LAX area.


Hi Debra, It looks like we live near each other. I am very interested in joining/helping start a support group. Would like to hear from others who have this malady that is causing me so much difficulty! 544-2315. Phyllie


----------



## troubled1

PhyllieStrawberry said:


> Hi Debra, It looks like we live near each other. I am very interested in joining/helping start a support group. Would like to hear from others who have this malady that is causing me so much difficulty! 544-2315. Phyllie


If there is a Los Angeles group I'd like to be apart of it. Thank you.


----------



## Screw IBS

I'd absolutely love to be involved! I'm in the West LA/Santa Monica area.


----------



## IBSnLA

I am in Los Angeles and would be interested in helping to form a group here. As mentioned previously, this is a big city, there are groups for everything. Can't believe there isn't an IBS group in LA.


----------



## Balwant

IBSnLA said:


> I am in Los Angeles and would be interested in helping to form a group here. As mentioned previously, this is a big city, there are groups for everything. Can't believe there isn't an IBS group in LA.


I am in SoCal Orange county and want to be a part of this group.Please let me know if anybody else is interested too.Thanks so muchBalwant


----------



## HNat

I am in LA as well - pls let me know if you have a group


----------



## PoopiePalace

Support group?..we need a flash mob







So many of us suffering in hiding. I would be thrilled to join a support group with others who understand my daily existence and where I can provide comfort for them as well. I live in Long Beach. Please keep me in the loop.


----------



## Susie Segovia

It's good to know I'm not alone. I live in west Hills, so count me in.


----------



## vamanos

I would like to meet up with you cool guys. I live in Chino Hills.


----------



## rsanchez919

I am cool with that I live santa fe springs


----------



## mika92

I live in West LA and would love to meet up with a support group, seems like no one ever truly understands...is this still going on?


----------



## zavala1988

iam from cali need a friend/ girl who can relate 2 me maybe we can help eachother out?


----------



## Guest

I have IBS too and have not been able to find one. I am willing to host monthly meetings in the recreation room at my apartments. Please email me if interested. Or if you know of any please let me know!!!

Subject: IBS Support Group

[email protected]


----------

